# Bee on Aster



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

I let the asters grow right next to my boxes.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice pic.


----------



## Teresa N (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice shot!! Love it that you are keeping the tradition. They would be proud of you!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## denbert19 (Dec 12, 2018)

Impressive shot.


----------

